# Texas permit



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

I caught my first sheepshead and my first black drum Sunday!


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

Good job, Mason- pretty good day?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sjrobin (Oct 1, 2009)

Texas fly rod slam. Sheepshead are not easy to feed on fly. Congrats Mason.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Very nice report way to go.
Texas permit that's funny good name for our 2cool mascot .


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice catch, but I highly suggest you don't put you thumb in a sheepsheads mouth, your lucky you didn't draw back a nub.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Nice catch! You flingin a 5wt at em?


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice. I've never caught a sheepie on the fly in Texas. I've probably put the fly in front of them hundreds of times and nothing but a sheepie fleeing in abject terror from a tiny piece of fur & feathers.

But I have caught them in Louisiana where they seemed much more aggressive and more apt to eat a fly.

Congrats man. I've even had hard-core permit guys down in the Keys tell me that sheepies are more difficult to catch on the fly than a permit.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

I Got one little one on a fly in a bigger marsh drain.


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

southpaw said:


> Nice catch! You flingin a 5wt at em?


I was using a 6wt.


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> Nice. I've never caught a sheepie on the fly in Texas. I've probably put the fly in front of them hundreds of times and nothing but a sheepie fleeing in abject terror from a tiny piece of fur & feathers.
> 
> But I have caught them in Louisiana where they seemed much more aggressive and more apt to eat a fly.
> 
> Congrats man. I've even had hard-core permit guys down in the Keys tell me that sheepies are more difficult to catch on the fly than a permit.


I was very excited to finally catch one! I saw a lot of them but that was the only one that didn't flee before the fly even hit the water!


----------



## rtoler (Apr 9, 2006)

Nice report and pics. Those sheep head sure do look like they could bite the heck out of your finger. Be careful on that........


----------

